# Good friends and a few birds.



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Started out shooting clays and then moved on to hunting birds. Followed by lunch in the field. Sure wish Cash could have made the hunt. He howled when we left him at home.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Aww - poor Cash, just don't show him the picture so he doesn't know what he missed


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They are smart dogs. 
He started sticking to my husband like glue, as soon as the hunting cloths came out of the closet. Then he saw the guns come out of the safe and started bouncing around like a deer. That led to him howling when we loaded the truck and left him inside the house.
Then we brought the birds home to clean.
He knew.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we've got our Shoot Dinner this Saturday night, looking forward to catching up with the shoot crew


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Does that mean DJ for you and cocktail dress for Ruby and Mrs Doug???


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> Does that mean DJ for you and cocktail dress for Ruby and Mrs Doug???


Don't be judgemental HM..... maybe it's Doug in the cocktail dress???   Oh..what a horrible mental picture........


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> hotmischief said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean DJ for you and cocktail dress for Ruby and Mrs Doug???
> ...


Naah, it's Saturday night mate......friday night is my "dress up" night lol!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

My bad Doug............


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We have pictures to look at.... We like pictures

What, no dogs? Who did the retrieving?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I didn't even take a camera. This was a paid hunt. Most of the people we duck hunt with, and just wanted to do something different.The two guys on the left were some of the dog handlers. We split into groups and hunted over English pointers/GSPs, with labs doing the flushing of birds that were in heavy cover. It was a nice change but I missed having my own dogs on the ground.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Life is good in Texas  

Get well soon,Cash.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE say's - PLEASE SHOOT ME - if I'm not along for the RIDE - LOL !!!!!!!!!! 4 me - looks like - some great food 4 the table !!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Extreme remote Eastern Oregon

they called his name

We came

ALL WILD LANDS

Rudy made em weep some fun" lol


----------

